# Persimmon market/use



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

We have had a few nice persimmon come in yesterday. We used to have a market with the golf club folks but that has gone away. Does any one one have a use idea for persimmon?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I love persimmon, especially black heart or even just streaked Persimmon. There's quite a few markets other than textile shuttles and golf club heads. What sizes are you getting, and do they have any black streaks? .


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

4/4 lumber is going to want to move while drying, but if you have messed with it before you probably know this. Like TT said it can be striking looking and the dark heart would bring more money. And obviously, hard like 2300 on the Janka scale compared to say white oak at 1360 and and even pecan at 1820. I battle with figuring out how to mill for turners, but I bet they would love it if you could figure out the right sizes. I have seen 4/4 lumber prices from $4-$7 bft. I would probably mill furniture grade lumber and try to market it to a niche. And mill oversized in case it does move.


----------



## mikro4127 (Jul 22, 2010)

Um,,,,Er I wasnt exactly expecting to see what I saw on there link to there page....


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

mikro4127 said:


> Um,,,,Er I wasnt exactly expecting to see what I saw on there link to there page....


Life is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

mikro4127 said:


> Um,,,,Er I wasnt exactly expecting to see what I saw on there link to there page....


Bashful, are we?


----------



## mikro4127 (Jul 22, 2010)

no, just assumed it would have been some kind of wood working other than that LOL


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

mikro what is that critter in your avatar? The color and shape looks like a Red Fox to me, but they don't get anywhere near that big. Never seen a wolf that color, even Red Wolves aren't that red and since they're endangered I'm sure you didn;t shoot one. If you did you wouldn't post it. If you did, you ain't smart. :laughing:

Never saw a red coyote but I guess they probably are some. That thing is on the large side to be a coyote though, and the front legs look too short to be any kind of canine at least in the small pic. 

So I give up - what is that? :huh:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

12" GI Joe figures standing over a red squirrel...........

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabbyg/2264618060/


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

The wall next to the men is actually a street curb.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I sure do want to delete posts 8 thru 11.



:stupid:​


.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

It was a struggle to be kind.:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't hold back I've dished it out pretty hard to others, I deserve it back in kind.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Lolz.

Sticky!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

mikro4127 said:


> Um,,,,Er I wasnt exactly expecting to see what I saw on there link to there page....





TexasTimbers said:


> I sure do want to delete posts 8 thru 11.
> 
> :stupid: ​


TT don't you dare delete those post. That's just to funny. Along with the response to the link from OP.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

I didn't see any of that _cumming_ when I first looked at this post.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: 

Damn I crack my self up.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mikro4127 (Jul 22, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> TT don't you dare delete those post. That's just to funny. Along with the response to the link from OP.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> I didn't see any of that _cumming_ when I first looked at this post.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Damn I crack my self up.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


 
LOLOLOLOL Yeah that there is a Boone and Crockett Fox Sqirrel & 2 GI joes! Aint that a hoot! I thought that since squirrel season begins here on Aug 15th I would get in the mood. :gun_bandana:


----------



## Carl Middleton (Dec 8, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

mikro4127 said:


> Yeah that there is a Boone and Crockett Fox Sqirrel . . .


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

That's the funniest thing yet. :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mikro4127 said:


> um,,,,er i wasnt exactly expecting to see what i saw on there link to there page....


\
???????????????????????

G


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

I could'nt tell without my glasses. :nerd:

junkhound


----------

